# Anyone bought watches from Ebay Jomashop.com?



## mitlancer71 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm a newbie here. I would like to find out have anyone bought their watches from Jomashop.com? Are their watches genuine & reliable ?

Please advice.


----------



## gypsyvietnam (Jun 11, 2011)

Hik, I am a newbie too, just bought a Tissot Le locle from Jomashop from Ebay for 355$, wondering if its genuine or fake!


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone? I've been reading no new Tissot's on ebay are real

look WUS may not like posting about Fakes but help us out here. Educate us!!!!


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

they did say something about that seller here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/prc200-136-euro-fake-547638.html#post4016766

one of the watches may be fake?


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

There is a discussion on Jomashop here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/has-anyone-bought-watch-jomashop-38975.html


----------



## dr.sankhadeep (Apr 3, 2011)

jomashop sells genuine watches . they sell without manufacturers warranty ie they are gray market dealers but the watches are authentic . my colleague bought a OMEGA from jomashop it was authentic wHich he verified from an AD


----------



## gypsyvietnam (Jun 11, 2011)

I am in Vietnam, i cannot return to Jomashop. I just check with some of Le Locle displayed at our local AD and found that there is a small difference between the one i bought from Jomashop and at the AD. the Le Locle i got from Jomashop has no Serial No (or Product code which is T41.1.423.53) engraved on the leather strap like the others that i see in ADs. I wounder if this is a new design or a sign of fake?on my Le Locle leather strap, there is only "Tissot 1853" engraved on the strap.
Hope some one can ease my worries cos i am thinking to change a metal strap for this one, but it costs me nearly 200$ for the metal band, this make me think if it worth to change a real band for a fake watch!!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know the answer about the markings on the strap. If you are looking to get a bracelet for the watch, you might want to consider a nice non-Tissot aftermarket bracelet. That would save you quite a bit of money and I'm sure you would be able to find something that looks great on the watch.


----------



## Progger (Apr 25, 2008)

I got two Tissot watches from Jomashop in the past - both authentic and brand new. But they are quartz, and as AFAIK the mechanicals are more easy to replicate than the quartz ones.


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you tried using Google search on the forums too? Plenty of people had posted on both the topic of gray market dealers as well as the customer satisfaction of Jomashop in particular. They sell legit watches minus the warranty from the watch company itself. Besides the eBay store, they have their own site and also sell through Amazon marketplace.


----------

